

uBlock can now be downloaded from AMO - efbbbf
https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/ublock/

======
dd9990
This is a great example of why we need verified extensions on the Firefox
Addon site. This addon is potentially very dangerous. You have to blindly
trust a total stranger with all your browser history and passwords.

* The addon has not been reviewed by Mozilla.

* The uploader, Deathamns, links to someone else's GitHub page for the Home Page and Support site (gorhill).

* The uploader does not have a real name, email address or website information in their AMO profile.

* The uploader has committed to the official github project in the last 4 months but again lacks an real contact or personal information on their GitHub profile page.

I will not be installing this. I could download, extract and analyse the
extension contents but it could auto-update with malicious code at any time.

